# My Red River fishing report 6/1/04



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

Those fish are in there somewhere, if you want to find em good luck cuz you are on your own! :wink:


----------



## JRB (May 14, 2003)

Went out catfishing in the rain Sunday late afternoon, did all right, steady action, cats were running 20" - 29", ended up with 10 in 4 hours. But I'm afraid that fishing will be done here for a while, river is coming up fast as you can see in your pics. Best theing to do now is fish the tributaries or else do some bass and walleye fishing till the Red settles down!


----------

